# Problem mit Webstart



## Schnitter (26. Feb 2008)

So, ich probiere mich auch mal an Webstart.
Dazu habe ich erstmal eine Frage bezüglich den Manifest-Dateien.
Und zwar benutze ich für mein programm die LWJGL, und für die muss ich eben native Dateien einbinden(unter win *.dll).
Wo muss ich die in der manifest-Datei angeben?

Und - ich habe ein Verzeichnis "lwjgl", in dem sich alle Dateien(jars und dlls) befinden - und ich will das zu meinem jar hinzufügen. Ich hab' das mal eclipse übernehmen lassen und bekomm' so ein jar mit manifest(das natürlich nicht stimmt, es sind nichtmal die Class-Path Attribute gesetzt). Jetzt füge ich per "jar cf Breakout.jar lwjgl" den lwjgl-Ordner in mein jar ein, aber danach ist der "org"-Ordner(in dem ich meine *.class-Dateien befinden, also mein package...) weg. Will ich jetzt das org-Verzeichnis manuell wieder rein packen, ist nachher lwjgl wieder weg -_-
das einemal krieg ich meine API nicht, das andere mal ein NoClassDefFoundError -.-
Wie krieg ich es also hin, dass trotzdem beide Ordner im jar bleiben?



Hoffe, mir kann das mal jemand erklären.




MfG


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2008)

jar in jar funktioniert nicht, und lib in jar ist kritisch.
Was stört dich an x-Dateien? Darum kümmert sich später doch Webstart.


----------



## Schnitter (26. Feb 2008)

Also muss ich die jars nachher einfach in einem Ordner mit der main-jar lassen? - Ok 

Aber die Sache mit der lib macht mir trotzdem noch Probleme - wie soll ich das lösen?


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2008)

Schau mal in den Developersguide.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/javaws/developersguide/contents.html
Mit dem Tag <nativelib> kannst du automatisch die richtige Lib für die Ziel Plattform und Architektur laden


----------



## Schnitter (26. Feb 2008)

Ich hab das jetzt mal ansatzweise probiert, krieg aber folgende Fehlermeldung:


> com.sun.deploy.net.JARSigningException: Signatur konnte nicht verifiziert werden in Ressource: http://planschkuh.pl.ohost.de/p/Breakout/win32/DevIL.dll
> at com.sun.javaws.security.SigningInfo.checkSigning(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.checkSignedResourcesHelper(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.checkSignedResources(Unknown Source)
> ...


Ich hab' ja schon davon gehört, dass ich jars signen muss, aber dlls?
Merkwürdig :/


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2008)

Muss in eine jar verpackt werden und signiert werden


----------

